# Some opossum photos!



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

This is Edgar, my Brazillian Short Tailed Opossum. ;D
It's very difficult to take pictures of him, because he moves very very quickly. :-\


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

OH SWEET GOODNESS! 
My heart just melted <3


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

AWWWWWWWW now i want one or two lol. gotta have a buddy


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

They're very territorial. 
You can only keep one in a cage or they'll kill one another. :-\


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

awwww bummer well i still want one lol. they are adorable ;D


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

They make neat pets if you have a loooooot of patience. 
They are incredibly sensitive to sounds. Even the crinkling of a piece of paper will set them completely on edge. :-[

They bite if you smell like food, and with 52 razor blade teeth, it's not a fun bite. 
I've only been bitten twice, and both times were completely my fault. It wasn't un-bearable, but they CHEW and it's really not fun! But not nearly as bad as a mouse bite. 

Depending on where you live, heir prices vary. Here, they are extremely un-common so the price is high. . . But in Georgia or Florida they are only about $50.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are beautiful, but for that amount of money I could get me two or more sweet sweet ratties. How you describe them makes them sound like they really shouldn't be in captivity and don't make that great of pets. Do people really just buy them because they are rare? 

How do they co-exist in the wild? Are they only killing each other in cages due to the lack of space? Or would they do this in the wild as well? They are quite fascinating, I'll admit I thought an opossum was a totally different animal haha.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

In the wild they are completely solitary as well. 
Mine enjoys his 'house' very much. He's actually trained to come out, and eat treats from a bag on top of his cage. He enjoys coming out and being handled, he's just one of those animals you really can't control. Kind of like a snake, I guess. You really can't put them where you want, and hold them exactly how you want, because they have their own ideas about how it's gonna go down. 

The biting isn't really bad. The two times I got bit, both were when I was feeding him pinkies. Pinkies and fingers look a lot a like, and since I was holding it, smelled a lot alike too. He just missed the pinky and got my finger is all.

They looooove wheels too. Edgar will run around on his and then stop, and shift his weight back and forth and rock on it. 

They're really not rare in FL and GA, like I said. Here in VA it's just not a popular pet, so it's hard to find one. I really wanted a VA opossum, but it's illegal here. :-[
So this little guy is my opossum compensation.


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG I just got 2 babies (yes they are in seperate cages) Neither of mine are tame at all though. They are both under 3 months so hopefully with patience they will be. I have not been bitten yet but man those teeth look mean. Was yours tame already?


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That is the most adorable thing I have ever seen. That makes my heart melt and makes me want to ask my boyfriend to bring one of those home for me. :]


----------

